

Ask HN: Anyone out there using web.py or bottle? - fjabre

We're looking into this for a project. We want to stay in python but don't want/need all the extras a full blown framework like Django/Turbogears provides.<p>We really only need something with fast url routing/mapping that stays out of the way.<p>Web.py and Bottle (http://bottle.paws.de/) seem to fit the bill. Anyone out there have any experience with either? Any other frameworks we might look into?
======
nudge
I have no experience with either, but you could also take a look at Flask
(<http://flask.pocoo.org/>) or the underlying Werkzeug
(<http://werkzeug.pocoo.org/>)

~~~
zeemonkee
I'm looking into Flask at the moment for some small projects I have in mind.
While it's very much a young project, it looks very promising in the long term
and already has good documentation.

The framework is very easy to learn and Pythonic, and has good foundations
(Werkzeug and Jinja2). It definitely fits into the problem space where Django
would be too much overhead, and could well become a viable alternative to
Pylons.

